# Berlin Woodwinds Revive: Is It Worth the Upgrade?



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all! Here's a comparison video discussing BWW Revive and Legacy, and if Revive is really worth upgrading to.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 16, 2018)

I get why you didn't alter the volume, but it just doesn't feel like a completely fair comparison as it's so quiet. Great video either way!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 16, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I get why you didn't alter the volume, but it just doesn't feel like a completely fair comparison as it's so quiet. Great video either way!


Thanks for your feedback Simon. I was debating that for a while, but decided not to in order to show the true volume difference between the two.


----------

